# MPEG4 Locals in N.Y. & L.A. now live



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-news


----------



## RoccoP (Nov 11, 2000)

Now this is strange. We already had those channels in high definition in N.Y.. I thought with the MPG4 versions we were going to get 9 (UPN) and 11 (WPIX). They essentially have done nothing new for New Yorker's. Am I missing something?

--Rocco--


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

RoccoP said:


> Now this is strange. We already had those channels in high definition in N.Y.. I thought with the MPG4 versions we were going to get 9 (UPN) and 11 (WPIX). They essentially have done nothing new for New Yorker's. Am I missing something?


PBS-HD is supposed to be coming for NY in January. But WWOR and WPIX are supposedly not going to happen until "later"; I don't know if that means after they get through their announced cities for the 4 networks, or if they'll wait till the next satellite launches in 2007.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

RoccoP said:


> Now this is strange. We already had those channels in high definition in N.Y.. I thought with the MPG4 versions we were going to get 9 (UPN) and 11 (WPIX). They essentially have done nothing new for New Yorker's. Am I missing something?
> 
> --Rocco--


--------
Because NY & LA are the DNS service for the rest of the nation, you already
received those big 4 nets. The differance is that these "new" channels are in the
MPEG4 format, requiring the new 5LNB dish and the H-20 receiver. Hopefully
D* will add additional local channels in MPEG4 to you in the future.


----------



## diagoro (Jul 2, 2004)

Anyone else see little real value in advertising the 'locals now in HD' when they the channels in mpg4 are allready offered in the current format??????

Kinda like them making waves about being able to pause live broadcasts....all hype.

Now, I'll be impressed if they can offer (los angeles) channels 5,9,13 and beyond.....


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Just speculation but is it possible DirecTV decided to activate a CONUS trnasponder and put LA and NY on them rather then adding something new right new right now. If there is a problem, it would make more sense to have something which is duplicated (for the purpose of testing) rather then risk pissing off a bunch of people..

It might be interesting to know what Transponder on 103 those in NY and LA can see their locals and if everyone else can see those same transponders. Looking at the H20, I am still getting Zeros but without either being in a Spot Beam or a Conus TRansponder working, I have no idea if I installed this correctly..


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

diagoro said:


> Anyone else see little real value in advertising the 'locals now in HD' when they the channels in mpg4 are allready offered in the current format??????
> 
> Kinda like them making waves about being able to pause live broadcasts....all hype.
> 
> Now, I'll be impressed if they can offer (los angeles) channels 5,9,13 and beyond.....


Certainly lacks punch doesn't it? 

"Hey New Yorkers:

Remember those days when you had CBS, NBC, FOX, and ABC in HD using the old mpeg-2 technology?.

Hurry now & upgrade to a NEW Dish and NEW receiver so that you can STILL get CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC............................and add PBS using the new compression technology called mpeg-4.

Hurry now because UPN & WB HD are coming some time in 2007!

Hurry now so you can remove all your diplexors and

Hurry now because we did not add all those HD sports networks and premium movie channels that Cablevision has!!


----------



## Arbys_Night (Oct 11, 2003)

Has anyone viewed the MPG-2 and MPG-4 feeds back-to-back on the same TV? I wonder how the picture compares?


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Just to add fuel to the fire:


DirecTV is under no obligation to provide HD DNS through MPEG-2. What if DirecTV wants to reclaim that bandwidth for some national HD channels? Could it be DirecTV plans to transition the DNS Service off to MPEG-4 over the next few months?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Arbys_Night said:


> Has anyone viewed the MPG-2 and MPG-4 feeds back-to-back on the same TV? I wonder how the picture compares?


Give me a couple weeks and I will be able to compare all three:

OTA - NBC Chicago
SAT - NBC MPEG2 (from NY)
SAT - NBC MPEG4 (Chicago)

I have to get a scheduled install for the 5 LNB...

But then again... no one likes my reviews any more...
They think I am a fan boy now...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'll wait until there is an HD-DVR for MPEG4 before I even think of switching.


----------



## RoccoP (Nov 11, 2000)

I even have an MPG4 box (As well as my HD Tivo). I got it with the the $200 rebate so the net price is free. They offered me the new dish for $99.00 when I activated the box. When I told them I had a diplexor/splitter (5x8) they did not know what to do. I asked if they would give me a new one that offered 8 lines out and they did not have an answer. Then they said that I might as well wait as they would eventually offer the Dish and installation for free. I have no intention of paying for it. It better be free as that is what I was promised when I got my HD Tivo. 

It will be interesting as to what Direct TV will do switching out my 2 existing HD boxes and my HD TV Tivo.

The other strange thing that was said is that they are having some weight problems with the new dish and they are working on a newer version so it pays to wait. Did anyone else hear that?

--Rocco--


----------



## goku4658 (Dec 30, 2005)

impending doom for hd tivo has arrived.


----------



## Tele-TV (May 3, 2004)

Hey guys,  didn't see the answers w/ a search/plus I need experise hands-on experience, preferbably.  

Right now I have the Sony DirecTV Plus 3 LNB Dish, w/ 3 lines running of of it, but I wanted to run at LEAST 4 more lines right now. I also have an HD Tivo and I'am in the Los Angeles / LA market. So, my questions are....


1. If I upgrade to the 5 LNB Dish, will I still be able to get ALL the LA locals (WB, KCAL 9, UPN 13, the PBS stations, etc.), and NOT JUST the big 4 (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX), USING my HD Tivo?

2. Will I still be able to use the OTA tuner?



Thank-you SO! much. Your help means the world to me.

Matthew


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Tele-TV said:


> 1. If I upgrade to the 5 LNB Dish, will I still be able to get ALL the LA locals (WB, KCAL 9, UPN 13, the PBS stations, etc.), and NOT JUST the big 4 (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX), USING my HD Tivo?
> 
> 2. Will I still be able to use the OTA tuner?


Yes to both. Why do you want to change the dish? It doesn't do anything for your setup that your existing dish does. All indications are that when Directv changes to MPEG-4 they will swap out your dish and receivers for low or no cost.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Tele-TV said:


> Hey guys,  didn't see the answers w/ a search/plus I need experise hands-on experience, preferbably.
> 
> Right now I have the Sony DirecTV Plus 3 LNB Dish, w/ 3 lines running of of it, but I wanted to run at LEAST 4 more lines right now. I also have an HD Tivo and I'am in the Los Angeles / LA market. So, my questions are....
> 
> ...


- You'll only get HD locals for the major networks via DirecTV right now; all others would have to come via antenna.

- You cannot diplex the OTA antenna signal on any of the cables from the 5-LNB dish if you want the connected receiver to have access to all the MPEG-4 signals; it needs to be a separate cable. If you're just connecting to a non-MPEG4 receiver, you can diplex an OTA signal, though there might be some diplexers that don't cleanly excise the frequency range of the OTA signals well... theoretically, at least.


----------



## Tele-TV (May 3, 2004)

Hi AJ, (I have a great co-worker friend named AJ that I talk to about all things electronics  ),

The reason why I was going to swap-out my dish is because, well not just because of "future proofing (when I mentioned I needed a bigger multi-switch)", but because I heard you get better PQ on the BIG 4 locals w/ the 5 LNB dish due to the MPEG-4 compression scheme. What is feeling(s) on this. 

Thanks,

Matthew in just a city away (Montebello)


----------



## Tele-TV (May 3, 2004)

dswallow said:


> - You'll only get HD locals for the major networks via DirecTV right now; all others would have to come via antenna.
> 
> - You cannot diplex the OTA antenna signal on any of the cables from the 5-LNB dish if you want the connected receiver to have access to all the MPEG-4 signals; it needs to be a separate cable. If you're just connecting to a non-MPEG4 receiver, you can diplex an OTA signal, though there might be some diplexers that don't cleanly excise the frequency range of the OTA signals well... theoretically, at least.


Thanks 'd.' I knew I could count on you. I looked up satellite diplexing on google, but did not find an answer. When you say diplexing, you mean "split" the signal/MULTI-SWITICHING (a QUICK response would be more than fine if you like)?

Right now I'm leaning towards to waiting for the HR20 as there are too many what if questions. Thanks.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Tele-TV said:


> Thanks 'd.' I knew I could count on you. I looked up satellite diplexing on google, but did not find an answer. When you say diplexing, you mean "split" the signal/MULTI-SWITICHING (a QUICK response would be more than fine if you like)?
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards to waiting for the HR20 as there are too many what if questions. Thanks.


Diplexing in this case means sharing one cable from the multiswitch that's carrying the satellite signals with the over-the-air antenna signals. The 5-LNB dish uses the same frequency spectrum as the UHF channels for the Ka-band signals so you wouldn't be able to diplex the OTA antenna with the satellite signals over one cable if you needed the Ka-band signals.

But you could still diplex the OTA signals over a satellite coax cable going into a non-MPEG4 receiver like the HR10-250.

The multiswitch for the 5-LNB dish also has no built-in diplexing so you have to use separate diplexers to do it -- or just run a separate cable for the antenna.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Tele-TV said:


> Hi AJ, (I have a great co-worker friend named AJ that I talk to about all things electronics  ),
> 
> The reason why I was going to swap-out my dish is because, well not just because of "future proofing (when I mentioned I needed a bigger multi-switch)", but because I heard you get better PQ on the BIG 4 locals w/ the 5 LNB dish due to the MPEG-4 compression scheme. What is feeling(s) on this.
> 
> ...


Hi, Matthew

RE: better PQ--I hope I understand correctly. You currently have an HD Tivo and some standard DirecTivos, right? If so, none of them work with MPEG-4 programming, so there is no advantage to the 5 LNB dish for that purpose. The new dish does "future proof" though.

That said, I read a post somewhere that installers were having a problem mounting the new dish due to its weight and that Directv was looking into a lighter weight dish.

Maybe someone else can comment on this?


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

The only reason I think our HDTivos might be ok for a while, is cause how can they can yank MPEG2 NY Locals until at least the HR20-250 comes out.
Cmon D*, get your head outta your ass.
-Shaown


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

FYI there is a new slim dish coming out..not sure when..either this board or one of the others has a pic....if i remember when i have time i'll try to find a pic

ok that wasn't hard

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=57679


----------

